# Killifish and Cherry Shrimp?



## Snailpoo (Jan 13, 2005)

Are Killifish and Cherry Shrimp compatable? Will they attack adult Cherry Shrimp?

Actually, are Killifish compatable with Cherry Shrimp, Neon Tetras, White Clouds, and Blue Rams?


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

What type of killifish are you considering? Any killifish species will make quick work of baby and juvenile RCS. Large killifish such as some of the Fundulopanchax species and "golden wonders" might also look at your neons as dinner :icon_redf . In my opinion, most killies are better off in their own species tanks.


----------



## Lil boy blue (Jan 26, 2006)

I have Golden wonder killies and they are fine with tetra in my experience(still be careful), but i would be care full with the shrimp.....i had some ghost shrimp magically disappear and a killifish magically reappear with a fat stomach O and they are always at the surface of the tank so they wont even interact with the rams....But one word or caution....at the pet store i did see a Goden Wonder Killie with a guppy in its mouth, it couldnt swallow but it was there. I dont know if it was alive or dead though


----------



## Snailpoo (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah, guess the old proverb about whether or not it fits in the mouth applies...


I've been trying to add some more color to my tank, and happened upon what looked like Aplocheilus lineatus (gold) at the pet store. I'm glad I didn't make the impulse buy.


Thanks for the advice guys.


----------

